# Working Overseas



## Derryn (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to work overseas!
Anyone have first hand experience in being a chef in a different country.
I heard it's difficult to get a working visa in the US, is this true?
Whats the pros and cons in working in Asia vs Europe.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 10, 2012)

Check this site:

http://www.renardinternational.com/Default.aspx

Wherever you work, if you'll be living on the local economy make sure the exchange rate is ok if you get paid in USD.


----------

